# Im worried...Dry ribs?



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 25, 2004)

The other night I went out after working the elections had a beer and ordered some dry ribs...with bones.....problem is...What part of the pig do bones that look like miniture shoulder blades come from.  Thats the closest I can describe them.  Funny thing is is that I was SO POSITIVE that "dry ribs" came from the rib and should look like a rib....not a shoulder blade from a rat....ah!!  IM SO DISTURBED!!!!   :?     :x


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL! Tanis, don't worry about it. You are fine, they just always look like that.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 26, 2004)

ya only when made from that location Alix!!!  I swear...it wasnt normal!!!  The ones and ONLY ones I have EVER seen have the cute little round bones in them...NOT shoulder blades that LOOK like they can be from RATS!!!!!!!!  AHHHHH!!!! icky poo yuck!


----------



## Alix (Nov 26, 2004)

LMAO Tanis!!! I feel your pain. Sometimes you just never know what you might be eating. Just rest assured it wasn't rat. No rats in Alberta remember? Thank God for the Rat Patrol!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 26, 2004)

Cant they importt rats Alix...I mean they import everything else....gack...ok im taking your word on this one...guess im not dead yet..sssooooooo...it must mean something...its just the thought...I should have taken a pic of em....


----------



## Lifter (Nov 26, 2004)

You were being served the "back ribs" and or "button bones", which in fact come from a "pig", and are, indeed, the premium meat as we Canucks see pork...the "scapula" shape is "normal" (check out "beef short ribs", you'll see a somewhat similar feature on a creature that is probably 3-4 times the size!)

There's absolutely no way that a "rat" would or could have bones this size (been reading Clavell's "King Rat" lately?  great read by the finest writer..."James Clavell has forgotten more things about Asia than most men will ever be able to learn" ... I forget which reviewer wrote that, and, of course, I paraphrased it...you'll recall "Shogun", "Taipan", "Noble House", "Whirlwind", etc, all by the same guy, very sadly deceased some years ago; a survivour of Changi prison camp)

And besides, the "big fear" with chinese cooking is not "rats" but rather "cats" as an ingredient...can remember a big "scare" about 40 years ago where there was an "urban myth"...false, obviously...that the "deep fried shrimp" on offer from one restaurant were "cat embryo", and the "chicken pieces" were the legs and "tenderloins" of the parents...which was about the same time that the justly famous "Ann Landers" offered the famous advice of "ask for a wing"...

Of course, if I had been involved in an election that returned "King Ralphie" with a majority, I would, personally, been much more interested in the suds rather than the meat...but that is me being me...

Lifter


----------



## Alix (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh Lifter, don't get us started on the Ralphie thing! Grrrrrrr! I am in the riding that got "eliminated" so that Calgary could get an extra seat. We aren't supposed to talk politics here so I will hush myself now, but I must add GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2004)

http://www.canadapork.com/english/pages/frmsts/pkfrmsts/prkfrm04.html


----------

